# Jeux Gameloft ne se lancent plus



## jolebalafre (28 Décembre 2011)

Salut à toute la team iGeneration !
Je vous écrit ce soir car je ne sais plus quoi faire : les jeux gameloft ne fonctionnent plus sur mes iDevices ! En effet, èes qu'un jeu gameloft nécessite la connexion internet, il se ferme instantanément. Donc, par exemple, Oregon trail ne se lance même pas, et dans Dungeon Hunter 3 je suis bloqué après l'initiation...
Quelqu'un a déjà eu ce soucis ? Comment faire ? Même une réinstallation des app ne change rien...
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses et bonne soirée à vous !


----------



## jolebalafre (29 Décembre 2011)

Sujet résolu : pour ceux dans le même cas, c'était un réglage dans "International" (la région était sur français au lieu de France) qui faisait planter ça.
Merci quand même

À bientôt


----------



## Alexbox (20 Décembre 2012)

Rolalala, je viens de voir ta solution qui marche a merveille. 
J'étais autant em..... que toi avec ses jeux Gameloft, et merci beaucoup pour se petit probléme qui m'enerver pas mal !!

Encore merci Jolebalafre


----------



## euphrozine (10 Février 2013)

jolebalafre: merci, tu as également résolu mon problème, génial....


----------

